# Nombre de semaine de CP



## Zazou56 (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Une collègue me demande de poster cette question:
Peut-on prendre 7 semaines de vacances pour chaque contrat au lieu de 5 semaines?
Merci d'avance


----------



## assmatzam (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Oui
Cela sera donc un contrat en année incomplète 

52 semaines -  5 sem de l'am - 2 sem sup de l'am = 45 semaines 

Les cp acquis à chaque fin de période de référence seront payés en plus du salaire au moins de kuin

Le salaire sera identique durant les 12 mois y compris durant la période de prises des congés de l'am car ceci sont déjà deduit du calcul de la mensualisation 

Le salaire mensuel ne représente que les semaines d'accueil


----------



## stephy2 (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Comme Assamatzam.
Bien sûr que l'on peut poser plus de 5 semaines. Vous indiquez sur le contrat les semaines que vous souhaitez avoir et ferez un contrat en année incomplète du coup!


----------



## Zazou56 (3 Novembre 2022)

Merci pour vos retour mesdames


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Oui, presque la même réponse..

Car il ne s'agit pas de 7 semaines de congés payés. 
Mais de semaines d'absence programmée.

Nous ne pouvons pas avoir plus de 5 semaines de congés payéspar periode de reference. 


La mensualisation en annėe incomplète est basée sur les semaines d'accueil programmée.
Il n'y a pas de semaines deduites, attention ! 

Il y en a encore qui pensent que lorsqu'elles sont en congés elles doivent encore déduire puisqu'on leur dit que ce sont des semaines sans solde.
Non, en AC on mensualisation sur les semaines d'accueil programmée. Le tout divisė par 12.


----------



## liline17 (4 Novembre 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Il y en a encore qui pensent que lorsqu'elles sont en congés elles doivent encore déduire puisqu'on leur dit que ce sont des semaines sans solde.
> Non, en AC on mensualisation sur les semaines d'accueil programmée. Le tout divisė par 12.


petite erreur de frappe, en AI,(pas AC) on ne calcule la mensualisation que sur les semaines d'accueil programmées


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (4 Novembre 2022)

Oui tout à fait EN AI.


----------



## mamytata (4 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je ferais une petite précision :

Il faut noter sur le contrat les dates de vos cp (les 5 semaines) et aussi les dates de vos 2 semaines de sans solde.

Il faut bien faire la différence entre les 2


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (4 Novembre 2022)

Non il ne s'agit pas de semaines sans solde ! Sans solde = sans salaire.
Ce n'est pas le cas ce sont des semaines d'absence programmée.


----------



## assmatzam (4 Novembre 2022)

Si métal ce sont bien des congés sans solde 
Semaine d'absence programmées non rémunérées


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (4 Novembre 2022)

Non je ne vois pas les choses ainsi. 
Les semaines sans accueil sont à 0h d'accueil donc évidemment 0euros.

Sans solde = déduction de salaire lors de la pose de jours . Sans solde = sans salaire .
On ne peut pas avoir un sans solde sur du 0.

Je répète qu'il y a encore des filles qui pensent que lorsque qu'elles prennent leurs semaines de non accueil, comme elles raisonnent (et l'employeur aussi on le voit souvent) en semaines déduites ou sans solde elles déduisent donc des heures non programmées !

Ce sont des semaines sans accueil tout simplement. Les semaines d'absence employeur ne peuvent pas avoir été pensées comme des semaines avec salaire.  Donc impossible qu'elles soient assimilées à des semaines sans solde.
Je pense que la confusion sur la compréhension de l'année incomplète vient aussi de ces formulations.


----------

